# LED 60 inch HDTV suggestions, Which model to buy?



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Our 63" Mitsubishi DLP is on the way out... 3 years old and out of warranty. Looks like bad capacitors from what other owners have Dx w/ similar model problems. Repairs ~ $700

So, looking for a 60" in a LCD LED, trying to keep in around $2400 or less before tax, delivery:lol: Rather use the $700 "towards" the price of a newer HDTV

Please add your suggestions and prices paid if you've purchased a similar LCD / LED

These are the leading models :


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+BRAVIA+60%22+Class+/+1080p+/+120Hz+/+LCD+HDTV/9763127.p?skuId=9763127&id=1218170032614

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sharp+-+Quattron+/+60%22+Class+/+1080p+/+120Hz+/+LED-LCD+HDTV/9730545.p?id=1218161857020&skuId=9730545

60" Class AQUOS® 1080p 120Hz LED HDTV (60.03" diagonal size)Model: LC60LE810UN


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have this model:Sony KDL55HX700, very similar to the one you are looking at, it is fantastic.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Why move down in size? Why not move up to the 65" or 73" Mits and save $1K or more. You can buy 5 year extended warranties for a couple of hundred dollars if that's your concern.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

You can get a 65" Panasonic Plasma for $2299 or less. I doubt that you can get an LED with local dimming, 240 or 480hz, and motion enhancer for that price. You'd have to settle for lower quality edge lit 120hz led that has more motion blur and grayer blacks for that price.
Downsizing in screen size is tough to do.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

The KDL60EX500 is a CCFL backlight NOT an LED. I have a KDL60EX700 which I noted some things about in this forum prior.

I've had the set for 3 or so months now and really like it. My only issue revolves around off angle viewing as the contrast and depth of color go away rapidly. To be fair my TV is just off center in a 25 ft wide room and the seating is between 14 and 20 feet back and out almost to the outer walls.

If I were to move this into my video game room there would be no room for off angle viewing and its pretty darn good. I suspect in subsequent model years the off angle issue will be solved as I suspect its the ultra thin screen at issue on this... But it could be the "edge lighting"

Try contrast (picture) about "80" this helps the blacks greatly. My Toshiba 57 inch DLP with the "ultra black" does get a tad better on the black scale (subjective notation) but overall the EX700 is a great LCD display value and is a power miser...

I had noted some haloing in the picture initially but it turned out to ba an artifact of MPEG4 compression on my older SPAUN powered multiswitch. Swapping that out for a dual SWM8 infrastructure cleared this up nicely.

Costco bundles the EX700 models as EX701 which includes a wireless dongle for its internet connectivity PLUS an additional TWO YEARS warranty.

Course you could just re up with a newer "cost effective" DLP again and let the LED/LCD market price drop further while its off angle viewing hopefully improves.

Don "personally I like the KDL60EX701 it is a great set" Bolton



compac said:


> Our 63" Mitsubishi DLP is on the way out... 3 years old and out of warranty. Looks like bad capacitors from what other owners have Dx w/ similar model problems. Repairs ~ $700
> 
> So, looking for a 60" in a LCD LED, trying to keep in around $2400 or less before tax, delivery:lol: Rather use the $700 "towards" the price of a newer HDTV
> 
> ...


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

If you're not _*too *_ fixed on LED, Dell has the Sharp LC-60E88UN that you can get an $800 off coupon code for. A guick bing/google search will find it for you. For just under $1900 (TV $1599, warrantee $379 + some tax) you can get the TV, 4yr warrantee and free shipping. Today's the last day for most $800 coupon codes.

Like you I had my heart set on the 810 series but this was just too good of a deal to pass up. Ordered it last night. :grin:


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Good deal but it looks dead on their site,

Glad you got it , 
code ?? haven't found it on other sites that still work 


> We're sorry, the coupon code you have entered is not valid in the segment in which you are currently shopping. Please review the offer details associated with the coupon to determine the segment in which it is valid.





neomaine said:


> If you're not _*too *_ fixed on LED, Dell has the Sharp LC-60E88UN that you can get an $800 off coupon code for. A guick bing/google search will find it for you. For just under $1900 (TV $1599, warrantee $379 + some tax) you can get the TV, 4yr warrantee and free shipping. Today's the last day for most $800 coupon codes.
> 
> Like you I had my heart set on the 810 series but this was just too good of a deal to pass up. Ordered it last night. :grin:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You can get it for $1793 via bing and ebay (search bing shopping for 60e88un) and it includes a mount and HDMI cable, but I think tomorrow is the last day for bing cash back.


----------

